# Games for the 1st Quarter of 2010



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a list of game that have came out or that about to come out in the 1st Q of 2010.

Dragon Age:Origins--Return to Ostagar
Electronic Arts Jan 05, 2010

Darksiders
THQ Jan 05, 2010

Bayonetta
SEGA Jan 05, 2010

Borderlands: Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot
2K Games Jan 07, 2010

Matt Hazard: Blood Bath and Beyond
D3 Publisher Jan 07, 2010

Army of Two: The 40th Day
Electronic Arts Jan 12, 2010

Vancouver 2010: The Official Videogame of the Winter Olympic Games
SEGA Jan 12, 2010

Dark Void
Capcom Jan 19, 2010

MAG
Sony Computer Entertainment Jan 26, 2010

Assassin's Creed II: Battle of Forli
Ubisoft Jan 31, 2010

Assassin's Creed II: Bonfire of the Vanities
Ubisoft Jan 31, 2010

LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4
Warner Bros. Interactive Jan 31, 2010

White Knight Chronicles (International Edition)
Sony Computer Entertainment Feb 02, 2010

BioShock 2 (Special Edition)
2K Games Feb 09, 2010

Dante's Inferno (Divine Edition)
Electronic Arts Feb 09, 2010

Star Ocean: The Last Hope International
Square Enix Feb 09, 2010

BioShock 2
2K Games Feb 09, 2010

Dante's Inferno
Electronic Arts Feb 09, 2010

Dynasty Warriors: Strikeforce
KOEI Feb 16, 2010

Aliens vs. Predator (Hunter Edition)
SEGA Feb 16, 2010

Prison Break: The Videogame
Deep Silver Feb 16, 2010

Aliens vs. Predator
SEGA Feb 16, 2010

Resident Evil 5: Lost in Nightmares
Capcom Feb 17, 2010

Lost Planet 2
Capcom Feb 23, 2010

Two Worlds II
SouthPeak Games Feb 28, 2010

Heavy Rain
Sony Computer Entertainment Feb 28, 2010

Last Rebellion
NIS Feb 28, 2010

Puzzle Chronicles
Konami Feb 28, 2010

World of Outlaws: Sprint Cars
THQ Feb 28, 2010

MLB '10
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 01, 2010

Major League Baseball 2K10
Take-Two Interactive Mar 02, 2010

Superstars V8 Racing
O-Games Mar 02, 2010

Resident Evil 5: Desperate Escape
Capcom Mar 04, 2010

Resident Evil 5 (Gold Edition)
Capcom Mar 09, 2010

Final Fantasy XIII
Square Enix Mar 09, 2010

Just Cause 2
Eidos Interactive Mar 23, 2010

Greed Corp
W!Games Mar 30, 2010

Bomberman Live: Battlefest
Hudson Soft Mar 30, 2010

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Limited Edition)
Electronic Arts Mar 30, 2010

Auditorium
Zoo Games Mar 30, 2010

Mega Man 10
Capcom Mar 30, 2010

Gran Turismo 5
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 30, 2010

God of War III
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 30, 2010

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Electronic Arts Mar 30, 2010

God of War III (Ultimate Edition)
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 30, 2010

MotoGP 09/10
Capcom Mar 30, 2010

Red Faction: Guerrilla -- Expansion Pack 3
THQ Mar 31, 2010

Metalocalypse: Dethgame
Konami Mar 31, 2010

Earthworm Jim (2009)
Gameloft Mar 31, 2010

Brink of Extinction
Hudson Soft Mar 31, 2010

Soldner-X 2: Final Prototype
EastAsiaSoft Mar 31, 2010

Super Street Fighter IV
Capcom Mar 31, 2010

EyePet: Your Virtual Pet (with PlayStation Eye Camera)
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 31, 2010

Heist
Codemasters Mar 31, 2010 ( Game has been canceled)

Blur
Activision Mar 31, 2010

Yakuza 3
SEGA Mar 31, 2010

Singularity
Activision Mar 31, 2010


Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 4
Ubisoft Mar 31, 2010

Street Fighter Alpha 3
Capcom Mar 31, 2010

Dead Rising 2
Capcom Mar 31, 2010

Arthur and the Revenge of Maltazard
Ubisoft Mar 31, 2010

Dead to Rights: Retribution
Namco Bandai Mar 31, 2010

R.U.S.E.
Ubisoft Mar 31, 2010

Vandal Hearts: Flames of Judgment
Konami Mar 31, 2010

Front Mission Evolved
Square Enix Mar 31, 2010

Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
SEGA Mar 31, 2010

ModNation Racers
Sony Computer Entertainment Mar 31, 2010

Dance Dance Revolution (Game & 8-Arrow Dance Pad)
Konami Mar 31, 2010

Your thought and comments are welcomed or you can post which games you are looking forward to getting this quarter.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice work Ares. Now I know this is a big ask, and a lot of work, but do you fancy making all those titles into links, that would be sweet :T

I will help if you wish, when I'm not in work :sweat:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll give it a go, but that is alot of work :sweat: I will also try to get some trailers as they become available I also have info on other releases for 2nd-4th quarters which include game discs as well as DLC's, whic are also include in the 1stQ list as well.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah its a lot of work. I'm helping as well though, between us we should get through them fairly ok :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have finished posting links for all the game titles,some may not have links due to the fact there is not enough info yet,but as soon as this info becomes available I will post the proper links for them. My laptop and myself are going to go lay down now after all this So please enjoy the links and tell us what games you are looking forward to.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet, thats a good list. I suppose I should start looking at doing something similar in the 360 thread now. All that work .


----------

